# Welding or brazing



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

With all the stress and beatings that the BS type mounts take, I would have it welded. JMO


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is there a major strength difference between brazing and welding? or is it less fracture prone....basically what's the major advantage?


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

I was told that welding was stronger because it penetrates the surface fusing the metals together and brazing just lays on top.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Good aluminum welding is usually TIG or MIG 

There is "aluminum solder" very hard to use 


Head north on highway 98 until you see highway 54 look for the welding shop The man is a GOD !


He welds all my prototypes ...


Or if you are on a budget you can build one from steel and gas weld it then have it powder coated ... It will get you by for the short haul ...


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

Welding is always the best option. I have a couple good friends that can do all the welding for you here in Hudson if you can't find anyone closer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have access to someone who can weld, it would just be much easier if I could braze it at home. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is what I just came up with. Got some aluminum from a friend cut it up and had him weld and coat it. He said it should be welded.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I have a mount similar to that one already I made from my last rig, I was thinking something a little slicker this time like the birdsail, but with a bigger pad.


----------

